# Something new every week



## Silver (20/5/19)

I’ve come to realize that one of the big things that sets vaping apart from smoking is trying something new. 

There’s always something new to try! 

Despite the hunt for the perfect juice(s) and device(s), there’s always something that you want to try out. Might be a new juice, a new atty, new coil or even a new battery. Or just a new way of wicking. With vaping it’s always time for something new! 

Never ending actually. And this forum is partly to blame with all the new ideas and experiences being shared each day  But it does provide an element of surprise and enjoyment for those who like the hobbyist side of vaping. 

*What are you going to be trying out new on the vaping front in the week ahead?* Or at least planning to?

For me it’s a few new juices that have been quietly sitting in my juice cupboard for some time. And also a new coil for my Dvarw. Got to get that tank to work nicely.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (20/5/19)

Great question @Silver 
The Orchid Pod System.
I Want one because it's like the Orion but with a screen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/5/19)

and of course, the CRUX by Odis the moment it is released.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/5/19)

Will be trying out the new Drag Baby by Voopoo







its only a little bit bigger than the Nano which is tiny so im keen to test it out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Very nice @lesvaches 
Looking forward to hearing more about those, they look good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> and of course, the CRUX by Odis the moment it is released.
> View attachment 166903
> View attachment 166905
> View attachment 166906
> ...



Will these be for the Orion? Or a complete device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/5/19)

I have a DIY recipe that I've been working on. 
I plan to add some new notes to it this week and see how it turns out.
I haven't decided if I'm going to make just 1 bottle or if I should make about 4 bottles with all the variations of the note I'm trying to achieve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/5/19)

I mixed a new one shot, Cherry slush by Cloud Burst from Vapehyper. Man what an horrible juice, cant believe they even sell it to people. This is so bad I cant believe they even tasted it themselves.
The good thing is, it inspired me to try some diy my own concoctions again. 
First attemp is great, just tried a nice icy fruit mix and I came up with a 100% copy of this


Its exactly this taste, just cant figure our if its to sweet as an adv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I mixed a new one shot, Cherry slush by Cloud Burst from Vapehyper. Man what an horrible juice, cant believe they even sell it to people. This is so bad I cant believe they even tasted it themselves.
> The good thing is, it inspired me to try some diy my own concoctions again.
> First attemp is great, just tried a nice icy fruit mix and I came up with a 100% copy of this
> View attachment 166909
> ...



Love those paddle pops @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> I’ve come to realize that one of the big things that sets vaping apart from smoking is trying something new.
> 
> There’s always something new to try!
> 
> ...


been trying new coils and wicking for the dwarv myself, with the top fill I can’t wick as I would have normal due to the juice flow control and flooding if I do not close it when I fill. Furthermore searching for that dripper with enough capacity juice and flavor is the next big priority

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Christos said:


> I have a DIY recipe that I've been working on.
> I plan to add some new notes to it this week and see how it turns out.
> I haven't decided if I'm going to make just 1 bottle or if I should make about 4 bottles with all the variations of the note I'm trying to achieve.



Ooh @Christos - this sounds interesting
What type of flavour is it? Dessert? Tobacco? Fruity?
I think you should make 10 bottles, with various steps - and then you will know!

PS - If it's menthol you want to add, speak to me - I know how much to add to get the right kind of taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Will these be for the Orion? Or a complete device?


it’s for the orion as buildable pods.
Your coils, your cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/5/19)

Well i would like to try out Stroopwaffel from Mr hardwicks.
Heard good things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Will be trying out the new Drag Baby by Voopoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its a must

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Willi said:


> been trying new coils and wicking for the dwarv myself, with the top fill I can’t wick as I would have normal due to the juice flow control and flooding if I do not close it when I fill. Furthermore searching for that dripper with enough capacity juice and flavor is the next big priority



@Willi - the Dvarw does not have juice flow control that needs to be turned off. Maybe you thinking of the Skyline?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/5/19)

Speaking of something new. I was thinking the other day that it seems that there is not alot of new stuff comming out this year, that is now in the mod and tanks department. I wonder if its because of everyone focussing on pods or because the mod and tank department is saturated and they cant really think of something new and inovative?


----------



## Amir (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> @Willi - the Dvarw does not have juice flow control that needs to be turned off. Maybe you thinking of the Skyline?



The top fill steam tuners cap for the dvarw is top fill... It has juice flow control as well which prevents the exocet method of wicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willi (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> @Willi - the Dvarw does not have juice flow control that needs to be turned off. Maybe you thinking of the Skyline?


No I do mean the dwarv sir. With the top fill from steam tuners, I found if I do it how I normally do it the weight of the juice causes some flooding but not enough to leak or give me a mouth full of juice. Packing in the cotton to much also causes a turbulent sounds which works on my teeth

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (20/5/19)

Going to be trying the Samsung 40T batteries in my Mirage and Armour Pro, after @Christos thread about them, could not resist. Ordered yesterday so should arrive Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willi (20/5/19)

Amir said:


> The top fill steam tuners cap for the dvarw is top fill... It has juice flow control as well which prevents the exocet method of wicking


Yes which I love cause it’s a quiet vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Ah ok thanks @Amir and @Willi 
Was getting confused. Its the SteamTuners topfill. Now i know. 
Thought it was a stock Dvarw...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Ah ok thanks @Amir and @Willi
> Was getting confused. Its the SteamTuners topfill. Now i know.
> Thought it was a stock Dvarw...


It’s well worth the extra investment in convenience and dare even say the flavor is a little crisper

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/19)

When I get back from CT I will play with my Whisper V1.5 RTA and next week my The Tank 30mm Dual Coil RTA should arrive. Then I pack for Stuttgart and then I will have plenty of new goodies to play with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I get back from CT I will play with my Whisper V1.5 RTA and next week my The Tank 30mm Dual Coil RTA should arrive. Then I pack for Stuttgart and then I will have plenty of new goodies to play with.



When you get back from Stuttgart I am quite nervous of what you are going to share....
Its probably going to lead to some major FOMO...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/5/19)

As a celebration of 2 months stinky free, I mixed up a big (1.5 liters, lol) batch of Nic-free one shot juice. I realised the past two months that the habit, flavour, ritual and cloud watching of vaping is what made me forget the stinks, so no more need for the Nic. Bamango Ice, Pango, Pearlosophy, Obsidian and Pacific Coast quietly steeping away.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> As a celebration of 2 months stinky free, I mixed up a big (1.5 liters, lol) batch of Nic-free one shot juice. I realised the past two months that the habit, flavour, ritual and cloud watching of vaping is what made me forget the stinks, so no more need for the Nic. Bamango Ice, Pango, Pearlosophy, Obsidian and Pacific Coast quietly steeping away.



Congrats on the 2 months @CJB85 !
That is marvellous

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Ooh @Christos - this sounds interesting
> What type of flavour is it? Dessert? Tobacco? Fruity?
> I think you should make 10 bottles, with various steps - and then you will know!
> 
> PS - If it's menthol you want to add, speak to me - I know how much to add to get the right kind of taste


It's actually what I call "lemon curd".
Making a lemon tart from all the juices I have tried but putting my own spin on and customising the lemon to my preference and the biscuit to my own liking.

Funny enough I have taken a few cigars I still have and have been meaning to soak and extract the flavour from them but I have not gotten around to this yet...

Something new for next week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Christos said:


> It's actually what I call "lemon curd".
> Making a lemon tart from all the juices I have tried but putting my own spin on and customising the lemon to my preference and the biscuit to my own liking.
> 
> Funny enough I have taken a few cigars I still have and have been meaning to soak and extract the flavour from them but I have not gotten around to this yet...
> ...



Good luck with the lemon curd!
That cigar extracting sounds very interesting @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (20/5/19)

Been thinking on getting the new Recurve Dual. But not many reviews out as yet.

Might just wait for it to be released, wait for the hype to die down then get one on the classies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Speaking of something new. I was thinking the other day that it seems that there is not alot of new stuff comming out this year, that is now in the mod and tanks department. I wonder if its because of everyone focussing on pods or because the mod and tank department is saturated and they cant really think of something new and inovative?



Maybe new stuff at Vapecon - definitely new juice launches!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

I'm giving the iJoy Mystique disposable tank a test run. Haven't made up my mind about it yet and no time right now to do a proper comparison i.e. same juice in both Mystique and i Just 3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Maybe new stuff at Vapecon - definitely new juice launches!



Agreed @Hooked 
There are bound to be plenty new juice launches at VapeCon
Watch this space - we will try our best this year to highlight these things well in advance.
If there is a coffee on the radar then you will be notified!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Maybe new stuff at Vapecon - definitely new juice launches!


I was thinking about it, if there is not much new in the market, except pods, then what new stuff will be at Vapecon except juice? I thinks even the pods are levelling out now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I was thinking about it, if there is not much new in the market, except pods, then what new stuff will be at Vapecon except juice? I thinks even the pods are levelling out now



There's always a lot of new stuff at VapeCon @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
Not sure if you were at last year's event? There were many new things.
This year we are planning a couple of great things as well - and if we can get them organised I think its going to be great for everyone... Lots of work though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> There's always a lot of new stuff at VapeCon @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
> Not sure if you were at last year's event? There were many new things.
> This year we are planning a couple of great things as well - and if we can get them organised I think its going to be great for everyone... Lots of work though...


Hehe no last year that time I was still the Marlboro man. Im sure it will be great and lots of new stuff, was just talking about new mods and tanks that doesnt seem to be many new stuff recently


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe no last year that time I was still the Marlboro man. Im sure it will be great and lots of new stuff, was just talking about new mods and tanks that doesnt seem to be many new stuff recently



I hear you 
But a few months in vaping is a long time!
Hope to see you there on 31 August!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> There's always a lot of new stuff at VapeCon @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
> Not sure if you were at last year's event? There were many new things.
> This year we are planning a couple of great things as well - and if we can get them organised I think its going to be great for everyone... Lots of work though...



@Silver It must be quite something to organise VapeCon. Perhaps you could tell us about it when you have time. What has to be done? When do you start organising everything? How many people are in the team? Who does what? It would be interesting to know what goes on behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Hooked
> There are bound to be plenty new juice launches at VapeCon
> Watch this space - we will try our best this year to highlight these things well in advance.
> If there is a coffee on the radar then you will be notified!
> Hehe



@Silver


----------

